# nylon bag question



## yakhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

I will be making some "Fuzzy Dragon" later today and have a total rookie question. SHould I sanitize the nylon bag that holds the fruit before adding my peaches?


----------



## novalou (Jun 2, 2013)

yakhunter said:


> I will be making some "Fuzzy Dragon" later today and have a total rookie question. SHould I sanitize the nylon bag that holds the fruit before adding my peaches?



Yes, sanitize the bag.


----------



## yakhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks. I just found the answer in the archives too. Sorry to clog up the airwaves.


----------

